# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Update on chat: Please Read

## Total Eclipse

***Note this is a locked thread.* 

It's come to my attention recently that there has been some activity in chat that breaks the guidelines. Some less harmful than others; and some of which are in the gray area; some of which are causing distress to chat. Here is a list of the forum guidelines:
https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...ity-Guidelines

Some of the most offending posts have been of 18+ graphic topic (this is an anxiety forum; that could have PTSD; and rape victim suffers and could be triggered by); cursing at members when upset; and generalized conflicts and drama's being brought out on main chat. 

This is not okay, and not friendly/ safe. 

If you see this happening, please PM myself, or another moderator (or start a thread in Help Desk section). It'll be taken care of quickly. 

Thank you, 

T.E

----------

